# Any Fifth Wheel converts out there?



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just thought I would start another thread on this subject as we are, again, exploring this option.
The separate bedroom is attractive to me as an insomniac. We also like the idea of the island bed.
Having access to a car is one of the big attractions too.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Love the Fifth Wheel Celtic Rambler or Dream Seeker but not the idea of a pick-up to tow it as we need the boot space. Ideally, an Inos and LR Disco me every day - 500kg of payload would suit us (just) but a lot less than a 5th wheel.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Is the boot space for a dog? I ask because we have a dog.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Correct, with a pick-up the dog would need to travel on the back seat and then there's stuff I'd want to carry in the car, not on the bed of the pick-up.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Should not be a problem for us. Dog can use back seat. he is only 2 so access will be ok for quite a few years. May have to rethink when he gets less mobile.


It is the Celtic Rambler or Dream Seeker that we are interested in too.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Fivers have never been popular over here and I guess manly because of manoeuvrability and campgrounds.
Stateside they are catered for and are more popular. Do lots of research.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

a friend has a celtic rambler and has taken it out to the algarve 3 times

the only problem for him is that having converted from a 7.5m moterhome is that he has to plan his route carefully
total length with a nissan pickup is about 13 m so smaller roads are a no go and sticks mainly to the toll / motorways

it does have a lot of space but i think he sometimes misses the motorhome and has said hey may leave the 5th wheel in portugal and buy a caravan to use in the uk

also note it does around 15mpg on deasol on a good run also have a friend with a american 5th wheel and a petrol pickup that does around 8mpg


barry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Interesting reading.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Had me thinking last night about what we miss about our previous Kontiki tag v current twin axle caravan v fiver. There are some sites that we've come across where manoeuvring/reversing onto the pitch was easy in the MH, easy in the 'van with motor movers but don't know how we'd have got on with a fiver due to the overall length of the rig and the lack of movers. Maybe fivers can have movers fitted?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Dee, it's called a bl00dy great pickup.

Ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Long rigs are not always catered for.

When we went down to Carpentras with the trailer in 2014, we had all sorts of issues in one site where we couldn't get the trailer backed in to any of the bays, ended up driving into one that had an exit the other end.

Dijon town centre site was OK, plenty of large converted trucks in there:










Villey le Sec was also OK, but by no means common.










We looked on Google Earth to see if access was suitable, but you can't always tell.

The trailer and Discovery is about 14 metres long.

Peter


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The Fifth Wheel Company have improved their linkage so that they are easier to manoeuvre. If you can get caravan movers I don't see why you couldn't work on a fiver?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

If we were ever to go down the tugging route I think it would be 5th wheel. We saw them at a show and were well impressed...

However...having instant access to toilet facilities is a major requirement for us hence the MH.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> The Fifth Wheel Company have improved their linkage so that they are easier to manoeuvre. If you can get caravan movers I don't see why you couldn't work on a fiver?


Hi Pat. But doesn't the nose of the fiver have to be supported.? If you have unhitched from the pickup isn't there legs that take the weight.?
How would 'movers' manage that.?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We looked at fivers a little while ago, but they're just too damned big for this country and I dare say some of that Europe place, we love to go down the tiny roads and 7.5 is quite doable, bigger would mean a change of style and we're not up for that, and wild camping might be very difficult.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good thinking Ray!


Yes the size is a problem. There is always compromise. The Fifth Wheel Company in Wales make fantastic fivers that are a bit more user friendly but there is no getting away from the fact that touring the little country lanes with one in tow is a challenge to say the least. Our tastes are changing and having done quite a bit of touring in our little Hymer we are now thinking that we tend to stay a while in one place and now need four wheel transport when two wheels or two feet always used to suffice.
We nearly bit the bullet a while ago and then decided to stay with the moho. Now the fiver is under consideration again. One of the pluses, in our eyes, is to be able to winter in warmer climes in it and have the flexibility of a car to stock up with supplies etc.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

PatP - strongly suggest you have a look at Fifth Wheel's Inos in the flesh. I think you'd be impressed and still be able to manoeuvre (movers), have a payload of 500kg and be more accepted on nearly all UK and Euro sites. Would probably need a LR Discovery as a tow car though.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Will do dfordog. A caravan with conventional tow hitch was not really on our tick list though.


We are hoping to go to their open day at the Fifth Wheel Company.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

We have had a 5'er for 8 years, it is now permanently sited in Portugal.

Think very carefully about how you want to use one, they can be very restrictive, we used ours mainly in France, Spain and Portugal and on many sites the access was too restrictive which cuts down your freedom of choice.

Horses for courses basically, we now have a PVC for touring and the 5'er for staying.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Al42 said:


> We have had a 5'er for 8 years, it is now permanently sited in Portugal.
> 
> Think very carefully about how you want to use one, they can be very restrictive, we used ours mainly in France, Spain and Portugal and on many sites the access was too restrictive which cuts down your freedom of choice.
> 
> Horses for courses basically, we now have a PVC for touring and the 5'er for staying.


 Thanks for that A142. One of our reasons for considering a fiver is because we want to winter in the sun. We were finding ourselves just parking up the motorhome for long periods of time once we found a spot that we liked.
If you had your time over again would you buy a fiver again for staying in Portugal?

We lived in our Hymer for several years and have done lots of touring in her. Age is causing us to need an island bed now and that restricts choice quite a lot.
Age is also making me wonder if we will enjoy the fiver as a touring option at all due to its size. Chris is an ex lorry driver and the size of the vehicle does not worry him but I do think we all get a little more cautious as we get older.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

patp said:


> Thanks for that A142. One of our reasons for considering a fiver is because we want to winter in the sun. We were finding ourselves just parking up the motorhome for long periods of time once we found a spot that we liked.
> If you had your time over again would you buy a fiver again for staying in Portugal?
> 
> We lived in our Hymer for several years and have done lots of touring in her. Age is causing us to need an island bed now and that restricts choice quite a lot.
> Age is also making me wonder if we will enjoy the fiver as a touring option at all due to its size. Chris is an ex lorry driver and the size of the vehicle does not worry him but I do think we all get a little more cautious as we get older.


I am also an ex lorry driver so the size on the road has never been a problem, in my opinion they are ideal for long winter stays if you know a suitable site. We have toured in ours and lots of people do but don't expect the same freedom that motorhomes give.

I am a bit short of time at the minute, about to get the bus into Parma:smile2: I will attempt a better explanation of the pros and cons as I see them later.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Do fivers have the same level of wall and roof insulation that most motorhomes now have? I think I read some years ago that they may not do. Maybe that was some American built ones and possibly not an issue for wintering in southern Europe.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

peribro said:


> Do fivers have the same level of wall and roof insulation that most motorhomes now have? I think I read some years ago that they may not do. Maybe that was some American built ones and possibly not an issue for wintering in southern Europe.


 The Celtic Rambler and Dreamseeker, built in Wales, are very well insulated. There are several people full timing in them in this country.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

my friends celtic rambler has under floor heating

he has just driven to the algarve for the winter this is the third time with the fifth wheel


i would go as far as to say i think they are very well made and as solid as you are likely to find

i would suggest you go and have a good look around 1 and see how solid they are

if you do buy 1 i would recommend that you get a decent truck to pull it as the smaller engine trucks will struggle

my friend has the nissan navara 3 ltr auto diesel and it goes perfect with the fifth wheel behind he has air brakes on the fifth wheel and says the braking is perfect and as straight as a die he also has been over 80 mph on the toll roads. he also has air bags on the back of the truck to harden the rear suspension and the fifth wheel also has air bags to adjust the height and ride

barry


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Our 5'er was a Calder Leisure made for them in the USA and modified for UK use all I can give is my opinions of ours, how we used it and the pitfalls that we encountered, most of which I must admit you would not come across with one of the Celtic Rambler types.

Obviously the plus points for 5'ers are the amount of space and the availability of the pickup for getting around, however i have heard of people buying 5'ers and using American pickups that can be as big as small motorhomes and present access and parking problems in small villages etc. I would recommend a European size pickup.

We found that the fact that ours did not ride level, 16" wheels on pickup, 15" on trailer meant that it was not so convenient for short overnight stops, we had to disconnect and lower legs etc, as well as the fact that we carried too mucch stuff because of limited storage space for large items, chairs etc.

Ours would not articulate fully to 90 degrees so could not be jacknifed which hindered maneuverability in tight spaces but hitches are available to overcome this problem and, I think, are used on the Celtic Ramblers.

Another thing that is worth mentioning is the fact a 5'er is Class 4 on French Autoroutes and very expensive.

We towed ours with a Mazda Bt50 which is the same as a Ford Ranger with a 2.5 litre engine producing around 140 HP and whilst it coped, a little more power and torque and another gear would have been nice, went over the Alps in it though! As an ex truck driver like you I am used to changing gears to go up hills.

Can't think of anything else to add, whatever you decide enjoy your travels.

Alec


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. Most helpful comments


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

When we were looking around a few years ago we did look at fivers and insulation was (we were told) exceptionally good, we did think at the time that if our camping choices changed we'd look into them again, as we did like them and the space it was only down to maneuverability which put us off them, and perhaps the American styling of some, which is a bit garish.

For others, we thought where do you put bikes etc.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The Fifth Wheel Company ones from Wales have 90deg turning angle now. They will also fit a bike rack for you. 


If money is no object they will also customise the interior for you


----------

